
How being Freelancer is not same as being an Entrepreneur? - gaurav_tikhile
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-being-freelancer-same-entrepreneur-gaurav-tikhile/
======
bfrydl
Freelancer is where you work for yourself doing contracts to make money.

Entrepreneur is where you have a Twitter full of Gary Vee memes and Elon Musk
retweets.

~~~
ThalesX
And Medium articles. Those sweet sweet Medium articles.

------
mgamache
The main difference is a freelancer is only responsible for one person. If you
are an Entrepreneur, usually that means building a team and being responsible
for a group of people that have put their trust and future in your hands.

~~~
dbbk
You can easily be a solo entrepreneur and not be a freelancer.

